# Zinc oxide for sunburn



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Reviving this thread because I need the same question to be answered!


----------



## PaintedLadyBug (Jun 24, 2012)

*sunburn*

I have tried a nose shade on my paint whose pink nose used to burn. I guess its like a UV version of a fly mask, but the one I ordered just covers the nose. We haven't had any burns since! It was much easier than sun lotion or zinc, and she seems perfectly happy with it on.
Nose Shades - Nag Horse Ranch is the shades, the place is called Nag Horse Ranch (www.naghorseranch.com).
Hope this helps!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

PaintedLadyBug said:


> I have tried a nose shade on my paint whose pink nose used to burn. I guess its like a UV version of a fly mask, but the one I ordered just covers the nose. We haven't had any burns since! It was much easier than sun lotion or zinc, and she seems perfectly happy with it on.
> Nose Shades - Nag Horse Ranch is the shades, the place is called Nag Horse Ranch (www.naghorseranch.com).
> Hope this helps!


I also had a white nosed paint that would burn, and I tried the whole zinc oxide trick (as per my vet). Made a terrible mess (he'd rub his nose all over his legs then everything would stick to the goo) and irritated his skin. So like the above poster I used a long nose fly mask and it did the trick with no muss no fuss 

I know, not the answer you were looking for but it's all I got.


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

I love the Nose Nags ! They are a local business .(not to far from me !) I have a 87% white paint gelding and he is getting another mask .His other fly mask was a smige to big so it went to my senior QH mare that has a blaze .


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

We use zinc on Mare, she's a cremello that burns when she doesn't bother going into the shade. Haven't had any troubles in 2 years. It's what the vet said to use.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I also have used zinc oxide for years with no problems at all. It only takes a thin coat of the zinc oxide to do the job.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I've been using zinc oxide for years without issue.

I also use it lightly on my Arab's sheath skin where he was gelded, the opening area, and his belly button, as there is something about his odor that draw biting flies like magnets. 

If I put the diaper rash cream on him, he can go the whole day without getting bit up; there isn't a fly spray made that I can wipe on that will allow him to stay free of fly bites in that area.

It can be a sticky mess, though


----------

